# Home Link For Cruze



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Wondered if anyone out there has added Factory looking Homelink to their cars? I have put several in other GM cars but they were optional or available in the respective model years etc. So I found replacement panels with Homelink and wired in. Just the ones I had did not have it until now. Would sure like to see that as an option in my next Cruze. Seems as if there is a perfect place in overhead for Homelink.


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. There is a perfect place for it (as seen in the Buick Verano) but it wan't an option for my Cruze. I sure hate the ugly clip on my visor!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate that it's missing too! I added Homelink to a vehicle in the past, but the Ford visor was covered in fabric, and it was easily possible to remove the fabric, split the visor apart, and install the Homelink module. With the plastic visors in the Cruze, that isn't possible.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm going to ask a dumb question what's Homelink?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

This:










It is a universal garage door/gate opener. Sure, you don't have to worry about the clip on thing (it's cleaner looking), but the biggest reason I like it is safety. A couple years ago around here, they had news stories about peoples' cars getting broken into and people would steal the registration and garage door opener. They'd break in if they saw the opener there. They'd then go to the address on the registration, open the garage door, go in the house, and steal it clean. With Homelink, you'd need to take the whole car or take the time to take the visor off and then have another 12V power source at the location to work it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

One of you mentioned Verano, Does Verano have Homelink as an option or standard in one of their configurations? If so which model or option includes?


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan, what was the one you had pictured from? Was it something you think that could be adapted to overhead of Cruze? It looks like it probably has a or uses rectangular pocket in visor to snap into. ?????


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

auraxr said:


> Sunline Fan, what was the one you had pictured from? Was it something you think that could be adapted to overhead of Cruze? It looks like it probably has a or uses rectangular pocket in visor to snap into. ?????


Lol, it's from Google. Really though, most Fords and I think other brands too all use the same part. Last I looked, they were about $20 on eBay, about the same price as a whole visor at a junkyard.

The only problem with this style is the box behind it. It's about 3"x2", and the button part must clip onto it. I will see if I can find pics of the one I installed later today. I initially thought about installing this kind, but I didn't think there was the space in the overhead plastic part with the sunroof controls.

BTW, do you have an Aura XR, or was that your previous ride?


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Have an Aura XR and installed Homelink in that one. Also in a G 6 but used parts that were factory OEM. installed one in my tahoe also which did not have but used OEM part. Have a complete OEM overhead console for Tahoe that has Homelink.


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

auraxr said:


> One of you mentioned Verano, Does Verano have Homelink as an option or standard in one of their configurations? If so which model or option includes?


I don't know the details about it. I just remember looking at the one that was parked next to the Cruze on the lot and it had pretty much the same overhead pannel there with the exception of the home link.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

Will look through build your own and see if i can decipher compatible homelink. Thanks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I just looked back in my files and didn't take pictures of the whole process. But, that's because I had a link saved for how to install it, with pics:

Installed Another Homelink (pics) - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did a homelink on my 09 Jetta TDI. Bought a used homelink visor off ebay from an Eos. Needed to do some wiring to get it to work. Might be easier here if the Verano has homelink in the visor as it should be compatible, But there would still be wiring needed and the problem with the Cruze is that there's no light in the visor for a power source.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think a visor setup will work with the plastic visors. Maybe if you bought a home link unit off an Audi or vw because the plate covered the entire unit so you could cut a bigger hole instead of trying to split the visor in half
I ended up making my own on the roof panel. Got the home link out of an impala and ran a keyed power supply.


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

That looks pretty good sleddingguy... I may try something like that if I'm not able to find a Verano panel.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

My 2010 Forester (which I sold yesterday) had Homelink built into the rear view mirror (along with a compass and autodimming). I'm adverse to hacking up the Cruze to install something but, like others have said, that big ugly garage door opener control hanging from the visor is ugly. 

I was wondering if there are any small standalone garage door controllers that are available. Won't be as nice as built-in Homelink but almost anything would be an improvement. I didn't find any with a websearch other than a "mini-keychain" remote which wouldn't work for me. It has to be attached to the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I took the visor clip off my garage door opener and it rides hidden in the dash top glove box. I know this isn't an option for the LS or for anyone with the poineer stereo, but it works for me.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> I took the visor clip off my garage door opener and it rides hidden in the dash top glove box. I know this isn't an option for the LS or for anyone with the poineer stereo, but it works for me.


Certainly more attractive than that black box hanging from my visor.


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

YES, it is doable in the center area over head. I pulled it apart today and checked it out. I'll be putting my Home Link in in the coming weeks and I'll update you guys with pictures!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline has created a new thread showing the actual installation in a Cruze. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/9738-installed-homelink-module-overhead-console.html


----------

